
China Automatic Powder – Packing Machine Manufacturers for Food Form Ceiecpack - ceiecpack
China National Electronic IMP.&amp; EXP. Anhui Corp. is one of the member of CEIEC which is the leader in machinery import&amp;export in China. Since 1990, we have already produced and exported packaging equipment. Our products are widely used in various industries such as food, chemical, agricultural and so on.
======
ceiecpack
[http://www.ceiecpack.com](http://www.ceiecpack.com)

